# New & Nervous



## LH1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Just want to say hi to everyody.  New at all this but after reading all the posts so far, I think ur a friendly bunch and there's nothing to be scared of!!!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there.i joined monday and found this site great.you should go into the live chat room sometime when everyone gets in,its great.they have helped me get through these last few days.come and join us sometime.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just wanted to welcome you to FF



take care x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome to FF!!!

You will find so much support on this site. 

I note you will be having ICSI. If you would like to join us on the Male Factor ICSI Part 18 thread, you would be more than welcome.

Natalie x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi LH1

Welcome to Fertility Friends 

Here's a link to the place Natalie mentioned below.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22366.0.html

Wishing you loads of luck on the road to your dream.

Jayne x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi LH1 ,
I just wanted to say   & welcome to FF , theres nothing to be nervous about   the peeps on here have helped me through some real tough times , there great ! , and theres some excellent information on here too .
j x


----------



## tia (Feb 13, 2005)

me to nervous im also a virgin to this    but the site looks great and i feel soooo much better


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi LH1

Welcome to ff hun if you need help in anyway please just shout we r all here to help  goodluck 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi 
welcome to FF, first step to feeling a whole lot better about treatment.  This place is my lifeline, I'm sure it'll be yours soon too.

best of luck,
Claire xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, welcome to FF, what a great place this is   Whatever is going on for you, there is amazing suport right here !

wishing you lots of luck

Wendyxx


----------

